# Petco... Now offering 25 species of tarantulas. Thoughts and rants



## gypsy cola (Apr 28, 2016)

So Petco is now offering 25 species... all captive bred, announced today.

So what are your thoughts, rants, death threats, etc.?

link:
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...to-include-25-different-breeds-300259058.html


here is the list:
*Temperate Tarantulas:*


Chaco Golden Knee
Costa Rican Stripe-Knee
Haitian Brown
Mexican Curly Hair
Mexican Red Leg
Mexican Red Rump
Oklahoma Brown
Texas Tan
Mozambique Golden Baboon
Rear Horned Baboon
Usumbara Orange Baboon
Rose Hair
*Tropical Tarantula:*


Brazilian Black & White
Brazilian Giant Salmon
Brazilian Giant White Knee
Brazilian Red & White
Brazilian White Banded
Costa Rican Tiger Rump
Guyana Pink Toe
Indian Ornamental
Ivory Ornamental
King Baboon
Mysore Ornamental
Trinidad Chevron
Venezuelan Sun Tiger


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

Wait, they're offering OW and tarantulas with specific needs? BREEDS? BREEDS? I'm killing myself, this planet is too stupid for me to exist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 28, 2016)

They should not be selling Poecilotheria and OBT's.  They'll wind up in hot water if a kid gets bit by one his mom bought him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 13


----------



## Flexzone (Apr 28, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> They should not be selling Poecilotheria and OBT's.  They'll wind up in hot water if a kid gets bit by one his mom bought him.


Agree, I could just see how the headline 24/7 news will spin it. I just hope they do their hmwk and provide the suitable living conditions each new sp. will need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

Any time I get the chance, I'm going to buy any OW I spot, even if it's a terrestrial or obligate burrower.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 28, 2016)

Muahahahahahah, really, _Theraphosidae _haters and others psycho with an hamster running on his wheel instead of brain, believing that those are eight legged killing people machine, should educate themselves and build a statue for those animals.

With that said, dumb people selling potent venom ones, and so far, nothing bad happened, it's a miracle or either pure finest luck 

- " Mommy/Daddy, please buy me a cute fluffy Tarachula, like the one we have in science class, like that "Home Alone" movie one, pleeeeeeeeeeeease 

- "Oh, sweety, ok. Let's go to Pet-Dumb" 

....
....

- P.Dumb: "May i help you?"

- "Yes, we want a Tarachula for our kid"

- "Sure! Have a look at this "Orange Rose Hair" <--- (_P.murinus_ lol)

- "Fantastic! Amazing! And quite cheap, also! I buy one"

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## sdsnybny (Apr 28, 2016)

This is the best part  LOL
They also shed their exoskeleton, or molt, in order to grow, doubling in size with each molt

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 5


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

Maybe, just maybe, they'll hire staff members that are actually qualified and have years of expirence with husbandry to teach people about the speed, venom potency etc. it seems like a slim chance though

Just a thought though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

_"Interestingly, not only do tarantulas have eight legs, they also have a large round eye surrounded by three smaller ones on each side for a total of eight eyes as well."_

By far my favorite line in the article . And can just hear some Petco Manager saying to the staff "Just remember that eight legs eight eyes crap and that's all you need to know".

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## EulersK (Apr 28, 2016)

This legitimately makes me worried. They're selling some nasty species, and don't even have the mindset to include proper names. I'd like to hope that they'll hire/train someone in these creatures, but I will be shocked if they do. A kid is going to want that beautiful orange P. murinus, a kid is going to get bit trying to handle it, and a kid will be sent to a hospital. The media will attack Petco for not properly training their associates, and then the rage will be directed towards the animals themselves. I might be blowing this out of proportion, but I'm quite scared of the consequences of this.

I'm not kidding about this at all. We should write letters to Petco, it's about all we can do. Not asking them to cease selling these creatures, but rather pleading them to do proper training. I know I'm going to, but unfortunately one person doesn't have much of a voice.

Reactions: Agree 15 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

Petco's response to letters and emails will be how much they appreciate the input and how they share our concerns and that they will endeavor to make sure that their employees receive all the necessary training needed . Which means they will say here is your T and there is the register . Oh and don't forget your overpriced enclosure , your overpriced substrate , your overpriced cork bark , and your overpriced little ceramic statue of a palm tree because Ts are tropical and it will remind them of home .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## gypsy cola (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't think a random kid getting an OBT will be a problem. The problem is the flood of new owners on the board asking why their "rose hair" is dead in their 20 gallon tank, heat pad, water sponge, sand substrate, 100 watt full spectrum light bulb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 3


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

EulersK said:


> This legitimately makes me worried. They're selling some nasty species, and don't even have the mindset to include proper names. I'd like to hope that they'll hire/train someone in these creatures, but I will be shocked if they do. A kid is going to want that beautiful orange P. murinus, a kid is going to get bit trying to handle it, and a kid will be sent to a hospital. The media will attack Petco for not properly training their associates, and then the rage will be directed towards the animals themselves. I might be blowing this out of proportion, but I'm quite scared of the consequences of this.
> 
> I'm not kidding about this at all. We should write letters to Petco, it's about all we can do. Not asking them to cease selling these creatures, but rather pleading them to do proper training. I know I'm going to, but unfortunately one person doesn't have much of a voice.


If what you described actually happens, I want to film a documentary detailing the hobby and and why species like p. murinus should not be considered as "just a spider". It would capture both perspectives one from petcos side and one from the hobbyist's side.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm already going to my local petco to do volunteer work to educate employees about these spiders, and be the guy who cares for them if possible, to ensure people don't mess this hobby up.

Reactions: Like 8 | Optimistic 4 | Useful 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh man. This could be really good or really bad. It would be nice if they take care of the Ts and sell advanced species to only experienced hobbyists but this could be terrible if they sell OWs to kids.. I would like to get some rarer species at a location close by but it could and probably will go wrong. Good idea Tox btw, good luck with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

UPDATE: So far my petco will not be getting any of the new tarantulas listed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmfh (Apr 28, 2016)

My petco already got them in and had the P. cambridgei, which they sold. These things are tiny! None of the slings, they get them in packs of six and sell them in their enclosure (that has what looks like cotton in the bottom), were bigger than a 1/4". Given the tiny size and lack of color I'm thinking it will be less of a "look at that beautiful spider" impulse buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 28, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> I don't think a random kid getting an OBT will be a problem. The problem is the flood of new owners on the board asking why their "rose hair" is dead in their 20 gallon tank, heat pad, water sponge, sand substrate, 100 watt full spectrum light bulb.


 
You're wrong.  A random kid with an OBT can wind up in an emergency room and that video can go viral.  That can have all kinds of ramifications.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## viper69 (Apr 28, 2016)

What I wonder is WHO are they getting the Ts from? How constant will the supply be? That's a lot of slings for a lot of stores....

They SHOULD NOT be selling Asian or African OWs to people. There are serious reactions to these venoms. Someone is going to sue PetCo, and there after there will be legislation banning OWs Ts at the least, and the worst, and outright ban on all Ts. This is going to happen in my happen in some form sooner as a result of this action by Petco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

Rather than rant here, rant to petco. Call, send emails, do everything to annoy them to the point where they will have to change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I'm already going to my local petco to do volunteer work to educate employees about these spiders, and be the guy who cares for them if possible, to ensure people don't mess this hobby up.


For legal reasons they can't allow that . Outside training of staff members is almost always frowned upon . Also they aren't going to listen . They are Petco and they know what they are doing . Thus the reason for all those Avics being housed in terrestrial setups . But again they appreciate your concerns and will strive to provide the best animal care that profits allow .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (Apr 28, 2016)

I've called three Petcos near me, and none of them had any idea what I was talking about. Are we sure this isn't blown out of proportion or just a hoax? I can't find an official statement by Petco anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Apr 28, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> You're wrong.  A random kid with an OBT can wind up in an emergency room and that video can go viral.  That can have all kinds of ramifications.


maybe I should of put some emphasis that it was a sarcastic quote. I honestly did imagine a sales associate get bit first before a kid. But if they are selling slings... a kid is going to get bit and we will be screwed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magenta (Apr 28, 2016)

NOOOOOO!! 

Just yesterday, I went to a Petco to buy substrate and left immediately because the whole store smelled like the cages hadn't been cleaned in months. You could smell the stink before the doors even opened, poor animals . I'll be going back to the same store today to complain to the manager. From now on, I won't be buying anything from them.

I bet all the Ts will be labeled "rose hair", regardless of species.

Maybe we could start a petition? Do petitions ever do anything?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

https://www.petco.com/shop/PetcoCon...e-center/caresheets/tarantula-care-sheet.html

OMG , here's a care-sheet courtesy of Petco that says care for pinktoes and rosehairs . Apparently you are suppose to keep them all exactly the same way and with lots and lots of humidity . We have been doing this wrong folks .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Funny 2


----------



## gypsy cola (Apr 28, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> https://www.petco.com/shop/PetcoCon...e-center/caresheets/tarantula-care-sheet.html
> 
> OMG , here's a care-sheet courtesy of Petco that says care for pinktoes and rosehairs . Apparently you are suppose to keep them all exactly the same way and with lots and lots of humidity . We have been doing this wrong folks .



I did like this part though

"Handling tarantulas is not recommended; if feeling threatened, they may bite or even run and fall. Even a short fall can cause serious, even fatal injury."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## xFujimoto (Apr 28, 2016)

Ugh this is ridiculous. Honestly, it's bad enough they were selling one or two occasionally. While I love the _idea_ of this kind of availability of Ts in stores--as a hobbyist with experience and knowledge on them--they're usually never cared for properly, have horribly inaccurate "care" sheets, and _who knows_ how many people just pop in like 'Hmmm this is a scary bug, I'm gonna scare the crap outta my friends and family. It eats rats right, 10"+ yeah??? Let's put it on sand!'

But now there's going to be more aggressive species out there...and I don't even want to think about the children that get these beautiful Ts as pets. Concerned for the children as well as the poor T  

This is pretty upsetting to hear. I once saw a p.irminia in a local PetCo and I was distraught for days. I hope the person that bought it was someone in the hobby...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 28, 2016)

It's strange, I read this several hours ago and followed the link they had (https://community.petco.com/) and found a long article that I read through also, full of all sorts of misinformation, but then I went to eat and now that I am looking for it again I can't seem to find it. It had great stuff like spiders who molt don't molt their head and fangs, you should mist the tropical species twice a day, etc.

I like the idea of them offering more species - I love more people getting into the hobby, but we all know that they aren't going to train their staff, who in turn are going to make up answers for the people inquiring about their new spiders. I don't like where this is heading at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (Apr 28, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> It's strange, I read this several hours ago and followed the link they had (https://community.petco.com/) and found a long article that I read through also, full of all sorts of misinformation, but then I went to eat and now that I am looking for it again I can't seem to find it. It had great stuff like spiders who molt don't molt their head and fangs, you should mist the tropical species twice a day, etc.
> 
> I like the idea of them offering more species - I love more people getting into the hobby, but we all know that they aren't going to train their staff, who in turn are going to make up answers for the people inquiring about their new spiders. I don't like where this is heading at all.


Makes me want to work at petco just to help avoid this issue. Maybe we can go to local petcos and give them correct info to give to staff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 28, 2016)

TheInv4sion said:


> Makes me want to work at petco just to help avoid this issue. Maybe we can go to local petcos and give them correct info to give to staff?


It's a nice thought, but I've tried pointing things out to my local petco before and it was pointless. I asked to see a molt they had so I could sex it and when I determined it was male the employee said "That's what I thought, because it was so bright." It was a RCF rose hair, and he didn't realize that they came in different colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> It's strange, I read this several hours ago and followed the link they had (https://community.petco.com/) and found a long article that I read through also, full of all sorts of misinformation, but then I went to eat and now that I am looking for it again I can't seem to find it. It had great stuff like spiders who molt don't molt their head and fangs, you should mist the tropical species twice a day, etc.
> 
> I like the idea of them offering more species - I love more people getting into the hobby, but we all know that they aren't going to train their staff, who in turn are going to make up answers for the people inquiring about their new spiders. I don't like where this is heading at all.


They are going to have them read that care sheet and that's it . Then they will tell them to push all the extra stuff that a customer will need for their new pet . It's in the accessories where they really make their money . 



TheInv4sion said:


> Makes me want to work at petco just to help avoid this issue. Maybe we can go to local petcos and give them correct info to give to staff?


You don't want that . Second hand info can be very dangerous . You could be held legally responsible for what they tell a customer . I teach a concealed weapons permit class on the weekend and when a student asks me a question about something a friend of theirs wants to know I always say they need to have their friend contact me directly . I won't answer go between questions. I'm not getting sued because someone misquotes me . The best thing that a Petco employee can do is direct new T owners to this board and then we can hopeful set them straight and show the the right way to keep Ts .


----------



## viper69 (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Rather than rant here, rant to petco. Call, send emails, do everything to annoy them to the point where they will have to change.


I've already emailed 2 employees of PetCo and a news paper reporter who covered Petco. This is going to be an ongoing progress for me at least. I don't think Petco would like lawsuits, and that's what they will get out of people living in this country. I can't imagine who they consulted for species selection, let alone how they decided on which OWs to get.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 28, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I've already emailed 2 employees of PetCo and a news paper reporter who covered Petco. This is going to be an ongoing progress for me at least. I don't think Petco would like lawsuits, and that's what they will get out of people living in this country. I can't imagine who they consulted for species selection, let alone how they decided on which OWs to get.


Thank you for your effort, Viper. I will be drafting a letter as well. I know I'm just one person but I hope others on this board will try to be heard as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Apr 28, 2016)

If they sell the old worlds then at some point this WILL HAPPEN. Someone who has never even seen a tarantula before will buy a baboon or a pokie, Then will get bit because they are inexperienced and wont know better, Then will go to the hospital (or let a little child hold it and they might die", then will complain about the "dangerous monsters" that Petco has, Then It will be a huge problem because or irresponsible people but it will reflect on all of us, Then tarantulas will be banned in that state it happened in, And then finally it will spread like cancer to the rest of the states until Tarantulas are banned in the United states!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a ridiculous idea and we need to stop this large chain from doing this or else none of us in the U.S. will be allowed to own Ts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xFujimoto (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a few local PetCos, I think I'll be contacting them. Not sure how much I could do, I don't want to give them second hand info that could land me in potential trouble if something goes wrong...But perhaps suggesting arachnoboards would help or something. I know two employees at one store that at least own one T, maybe they'd be more invested than others.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 28, 2016)

There are social media sites that people use to raise awareness and to force companies to make corp wide company changes. This is where the change needs to come from so that the info can spread life wildfire. Speaking to local stores is only helpful in a small way.

I don't know the names of these social change sites, but they do exist.


----------



## gypsy cola (Apr 28, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I've already emailed 2 employees of PetCo and a news paper reporter who covered Petco. This is going to be an ongoing progress for me at least. I don't think Petco would like lawsuits, and that's what they will get out of people living in this country. I can't imagine who they consulted for species selection, let alone how they decided on which OWs to get.


Could you post your email to the boards?

Anyone else who is interested could use the template and send themselves as well


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I've already emailed 2 employees of PetCo and a news paper reporter who covered Petco. This is going to be an ongoing progress for me at least. I don't think Petco would like lawsuits, and that's what they will get out of people living in this country. I can't imagine who they consulted for species selection, let alone how they decided on which OWs to get.


They probably chose by most colorful/cheapest. OBT and P. regalis/miranda/subfusca are the cheapest ones.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> They probably chose by most colorful/cheapest. OBT and P. regalis/miranda/subfusca are the cheapest ones.


miranda and subfusca are kind of expensive here in Canada. regalis, fasciata,vitatta are the cheapest ones here.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> miranda and subfusca are kind of expensive here in Canada. regalis, fasciata,vitatta are the cheapest ones here.


Here I can get a subfusca at 3'' for 40 dollars, a regalis for 30, and a miranda for 20 - 50

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 28, 2016)

The care sheet says to completely break down the tank once a week and clean with a bleach solution. Oh dear lord

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

I agree 100% that this isn't a very good idea on Petco's part however they earn four billion dollars a year (according to Forbes) and if they think that selling Ts could increase that number then they are going to do it . Their attitude is that they are our side an that they only want to help foster growth and understanding in our hobby . And don't forget that also will be stocking all the things that we will be needing to keep our little eight legged friends happy thus eliminating the need to pay for expensive shipping costs . They will be more then happy to have everything you need right here in your friendly neighborhood Petco , the whole time giggling at your angry letters . The point is they don't care if we don't like it . And yes *Toxoderidae* you could not be more correct , they cheaper to import the better . There's a good profit margin in those .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> The care sheet says to completely break down the tank once a week and clean with a bleach solution. Oh dear lord


I saw that too and thought _"what?"_


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

Well guys, when tarantulas are banned because of this, it'll be like praying mantids. We talk about them, but we don't "talk" about them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 28, 2016)

Just contact PETA I read an article they posted a while back and they voiced that they believe tarantulas don't belong in captivity (which pissed me off especially since the article was filled with blatant lies about tarantulas) but I bet they could manage to make a pretty big deal about this against petco.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Well guys, when tarantulas are banned because of this, it'll be like praying mantids. We talk about them, but we don't "talk" about them.


They will just become one thing are bought and sold underground . There are already thousands of people keeping thousands of animals that their local governments have deemed illegal .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> They will just become one thing are bought and sold underground . There are already thousands of people keeping thousands of animals that their local governments have deemed illegal .


yup, the mantid hobby is one of those. Also alligators, hot snakes, chinchillas, lots of rodent species, etc.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> yup, the mantid hobby is one of those. Also alligators, hot snakes, chinchillas, lots of rodent species, etc.


Actually here in SC you can own almost any kind of animal that you want . The Repitcon shows here are so popular because you walk right up to a table and buy a cobra without even showing an ID . The guy might ask if you have any experience but normally they just want to know how you are paying .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 28, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Just contact PETA I read an article they posted a while back and they voiced that they believe tarantulas don't belong in captivity (which pissed me off especially since the article was filled with blatant lies about tarantulas) but I bet they could manage to make a pretty big deal about this against petco.


PETA and folks like that, and serious _Theraphosidae _keepers doesn't mix. Mark my words.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah I have to say everything posted them regarding Ts got on my nerves (a guy getting urticating hairs in his eyes is not an unhappy spider lashing out at its "captor") but I was thinking they might oppose petco and have more leverage than us.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

It's clear that everybody on Arachnoboards has to go overthrow petco with pitchforks and torches...right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

_


Chris LXXIX said:



			PETA and folks like that, and serious Theraphosidae keepers doesn't mix. Mark my words.
		
Click to expand...

"This selfish desire to possess animals and receive love from them causes immeasurable suffering, which results from manipulating their breeding, selling or giving them away casually, and depriving them of the opportunity to engage in their natural behavior. They are restricted to human homes, where they must obey commands and can only eat, drink, and even urinate when humans allow them to."_
_                                                                                             ~ quote from Pet's website~_​Let's not ask for help from these folks . I don't think that they will see our side , I get the impression that they dislike Petco and us at the same time .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah bad idea nevermind I just don't want these spiders being sold in petcos. Maybe we should just get the queen baboon (pbuh) to lead her spider army to war and free the spiders in these stores.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 28, 2016)

We shall call it Viva la Spiderlución

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a feeling that the first time an employee gets tagged by an OBT while cleaning or feeding they will realize what they've done and what they're selling. Maybe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 28, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Yeah I have to say everything posted them regarding Ts got on my nerves (a guy getting urticating hairs in his eyes is not an unhappy spider lashing out at its "captor") but I was thinking they might oppose petco and have more leverage than us.


Petco and co. are corporations, and, those, at the "higher roofs", give a damn about everything save for cash, commercials, "presence" in the territory and the other things that (every, and that's quite normal) corporation do.

The fact that you can find a somewhat "skilled" (please note the " " ) employee or kind, listening people means nothing. It's like a mirage in the desert.

Now i could be wrong, but i view those just like McDonald's (here in Italy)... those who works in such place are students or utter broke people (nothing wrong about), definitely, a time-limited job. No one is interested, when things are like that, in "education".

PETA are nothing IMO but screaming bizarre Social Justice Warriors, they can't tolerate people like us keeping _Theraphosidae _in captivity. We are the "evil" guys, for them.

PETA helped Germany keepers quite well in the discussions about the (genus) _Poecilotheria _Ban in some Lander.


----------



## gypsy cola (Apr 28, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Just contact PETA I read an article they posted a while back and they voiced that they believe tarantulas don't belong in captivity (which pissed me off especially since the article was filled with blatant lies about tarantulas) but I bet they could manage to make a pretty big deal about this against petco.



PETA in the USA might as be a domestic terror group. There is a reason why PETA in other countries do not associate with US.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 28, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I have a feeling that the first time an employee gets tagged by an OBT while cleaning or feeding they will realize what they've done and what they're selling. Maybe.


That OBT will be the start of the Spiderlución!


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> That OBT will be the start of the Spiderlución!


Yes. Yes it will.


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 28, 2016)

Please no PETA. They will make it even worse with their "they should only be in the wild" mentality, especially when the only chance for the survival of many species IS to be in captivity.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## viper69 (Apr 28, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> PETA in the USA might as be a domestic terror group. There is a reason why PETA in other countries do not associate with US.



Actually there is no "might" about it. PETA has members who are terrorists in the USA.

Google up PETA and UCLA or UC Santa Cruz or UC San Fran. One professor at UCLA, a well known case, stopped using animals in his research because he was threatened with a bombing. The guy has a wife and kids. Previous to that guy another faculty member at UCLA I believe was bombed.

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Firebombs-show-new-tactics-of-animal-activists-3202365.php

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> Please no PETA. They will make it even worse with their "they should only be in the wild" mentality, especially when the only chance for the survival of many species IS to be in captivity.


Like 70% of the Poecilotheria genus.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Actually there is no "might" about it. PETA has members who are terrorists in the USA.
> 
> Google up PETA and UCLA or UC Santa Cruz or UC San Fran
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Firebombs-show-new-tactics-of-animal-activists-3202365.php


Peta has been known to kill dogs and cats they see outside, even if it's in someone's backyard. They're a special kind of messed up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Like 70% of the Poecilotheria genus.


Exactly. *sighs*

If the day eventually comes when species DO get banned, I can't see myself getting rid of anything. I just hope we can prevent ridiculous legislation before it even has the chance to get passed.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 28, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> Please no PETA. They will make it even worse with their "they should only be in the wild" mentality, especially when the only chance for the survival of many species IS to be in captivity.


Yeah my idea was that someone would contact them and not associate the scenario with us keepers and they would just let them fight petco since they have more power than us but at that point I only knew they were sorta bad but now I have realized they are actually terrible and would probably make it worse. It sucks we don't really have a way to stop petco's stocking of these spiders. (Besides the Viva la Spiderlución which is a great idea)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

I was going to post this yesterday so now it's time. Here in Midvale, Utah Petco is one of the first to get some of this wonderful species. Unfortunately is sad to know that every single one will most likely parish do to that the employees will have to keep the spiderlings in this wonderful containers that Petco is using.
If you wish to contact Petco contact the corporate office. Do not call Petco stores they cannot do anything about your claim.

It's obvious that the corporate office is not educated. Every container has some sort of sponge for substrate to keep the humidity. This spiderlings are all new born how many will parish if people don't purchase them? I was told that the price of this spiders are $19.99 with the containers.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Apr 28, 2016)

they are so teeny and in huge containers with awful substrate so, it's terrible just like we expected.


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Here I can get a subfusca at 3'' for 40 dollars, a regalis for 30, and a miranda for 20 - 50


well actually thats more or less the same price in Canadian dollars. here subfusca sling, 55$, regalis $25, miranda 40$.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 28, 2016)

Jesus Christ  <--- Amen

IMO i say that the best thing a serious, i say that again  serious _Theraphosidae _scholar <-- lol -- should do, is to hope in: 
"silently tolerated" or (but that would been asking for a somewhat _Kratos _(GOW) crypto divine status) praying for "_Oblio_" (Forgetting, in English).

Just like here after the 2003 Ban. "Do this..." "Inform those..." yeah, i was the first 

PETA, Pet-Dumb etc are IMO in the same league, just a different context.

The fact that those last (P-Dumb and such) sold/sell powerful venom OW T's and nothing "annoying" happened, like i said, it's either a miracle or pure finest luck. But things can change quickly, especially in those times. I can't be sure about, granted, but nor others thinking differently either.

One of the "Pro" probably is that those folks main cash $ revenue isn't by T's (and Scorpions, and etc) but by other "social accepted" animals.

With that said, being me (Thank God) "uneducated" on the subject (here no one of those animals big chains, and i'm talking prior to the 2003 Arachnid Ban, dared to sold those... only people like we have here, turned shop owners, good breeders/keepers... 100% passionate people, definitely) but Italian somewhat PETA groups are annoying like one of the "Chinese Hell Punishments" of "Big Trouble in Little China" flick.


----------



## xFujimoto (Apr 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I was going to post this yesterday so now it's time. Here in Midvale, Utah Petco is one of the first to get some of this wonderful species. Unfortunately is sad to know that every single one will most likely parish do to that the employees will have to keep the spiderlings in this wonderful containers that Petco is using.


Oh...my heart sank seeing these photos.  This is really sad, I feel so bad for the poor slings...


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I was going to post this yesterday so now it's time. Here in Midvale, Utah Petco is one of the first to get some of this wonderful species. Unfortunately is sad to know that every single one will most likely parish do to that the employees will have to keep the spiderlings in this wonderful containers that Petco is using.
> If you wish to contact Petco contact the corporate office. Do not call Petco stores they cannot do anything about your claim.
> 
> It's obvious that the corporate office is not educated. Every container has some sort of sponge for substrate to keep the humidity. This spiderlings are all new born how many will parish if people don't purchase them? I was told that the price of this spiders are $19.99 with the containers.


thats terrible. i hope no hobbyist buys all of them just because they feel sorry. 
having 25 different species means that they should be paying more attention to care, as they are not just losing 25 bucks for a roae hair every now and than. this way, at least when they start to lose alot of spiders, it might actually affect them. im not hoping for any miracles, but this might make them pay more attention to T care.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Apr 28, 2016)

Jose's pictures of the Petco tarantula packaging say a lot.  The first thing that stands out to me is how attention grabbing the packaging is and how unremarkable the little spiderlings are by comparison.  I really don't see Petco's tarantula endeavor being too long lived.  Unless one is already familiar with the species being sold, I highly doubt many will be interested in paying for these baby spiders.  It's obvious they are attempting to capitalize on the steadily growing interest in the pet tarantula market (AKA "the hobby").

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

What I like to know who are they getting this slings from? Do this vendors have any part of what Petco is selling this spiderlings in?

Also please use my photos to show to the other forums and Facebook groups. And if you wish to contact Petco corporate office use my photos as well. I have no problem if anyone wants to use this photos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 28, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Maybe, just maybe, they'll hire staff members that are actually qualified and have years of expirence with husbandry to teach people about the speed, venom potency etc. it seems like a slim chance though
> 
> Just a thought though.


Yeah for minimum wage and no bennies.


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 28, 2016)

Rah rah rah Petco rah rah rah slings rah rah rah theraphosidae rah rah rah c*@! Rah rah rah


----------



## TheInv4sion (Apr 28, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> They are going to have them read that care sheet and that's it . Then they will tell them to push all the extra stuff that a customer will need for their new pet . It's in the accessories where they really make their money .
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want that . Second hand info can be very dangerous . You could be held legally responsible for what they tell a customer . I teach a concealed weapons permit class on the weekend and when a student asks me a question about something a friend of theirs wants to know I always say they need to have their friend contact me directly . I won't answer go between questions. I'm not getting sued because someone misquotes me . The best thing that a Petco employee can do is direct new T owners to this board and then we can hopeful set them straight and show the the right way to keep Ts .


They can actually sue me even if I don't work their wtf. That's bulls*** How can they even do that?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> What I like to know who are they getting this slings from? Do this vendors have any part of what Petco is selling this spiderlings in?


SP.E.C.T.R.E, Kingpin, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, Papa "Ciccio" (aka Pope Francis), excess money from "It Takes a Village" book, someone living in some twisted EU nation, _Roger _from "_American Dad_" with a Pilgrim Fathers wig, that Italian movie director that even received an Oscar (Academy Awards™) for that disgusting movie called "_The Great Beauty_", Silvio Berlu$coni, Al Gore, Rob Halford (Judas Priest) etc i think the culprit is among those folks but i could be damn wrong, wish to have here Dr. Zoidberg (Futurama) dressed like Sherlock for figure that out.


----------



## chanda (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow, what a phenomenally bad idea! I consider myself a moderately experienced keeper - 6 or 7 years of keeping various NW's (arboreal and terrestrial) + 1 Pokie that was an impulse buy (albeit an informed and semi-educated one) at an expo - but even I wouldn't want to mess with an OBT or some of those other OW's - and I certainly wouldn't want to sell them to kids who are just looking for a cool, low maintenance pet! As has been said, all it takes is one kid getting bit by something nasty, and all of a sudden there will be all kinds of unnecessary restrictions imposed on the hobby.

At least the small size - if all they're getting in is tiny slings - is a good thing. It will discourage people (especially kids) who want a cool pet they can show off *now* because they won't have the patience to wait for it to grow up. 

Unfortunately, I suspect that a lot of those spiders are going to die in their little cups or vials or whatever they have them in. Slings can be somewhat high maintenance - especially if they've got a bunch of different species with different environmental requirements - and I'm highly skeptical of the ability of the average Petco employee to keep their needs straight and properly attended to for the weeks or months that it might take before someone buys them. (And that's assuming that they're even given accurate care information to begin with!) Furthermore, since most of those slings that do get purchased are likely to go home without proper care instructions - and possibly without proper enclosures, substrate, or accessories as well - many of them are also likely to end up dead in short order - potentially resulting in unhappy customers complaining to the store or asking for refunds. That said, a little dead inventory and a few customer complaints might be what it takes to convince Petco that this is a bad idea - hopefully *before* somebody gets hurt! They are far more likely to listen to the almighty dollar than they are to experienced keepers or plain old common sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Travis21v4 (Apr 28, 2016)

This... I dont even know what to say. Its such a bad idea and i can already hear "mommy I want the
Orange one".


----------



## Magenta (Apr 28, 2016)

I imagine places like Petco/Petsmart get enough complaints regarding animal care that they might count on mercy purchases, people buying the animal just to get them out of a terrible situation. These places have been well known for crappy care of their animals for a long time, they have to be aware that people do this. Hell, I've done it. The corporate office only cares about the $$$. Extra sleazy
of them if they are taking advantage of this. 

I know full well that I have no business owning an OW tarantula. The average person walking into a place like this won't know there's a difference between OW and NW tarantulas. Most people will probably assume that a store wouldn't sell anything that's actually dangerous.
I've known people who didn't know that tarantulas have venom, much less that there are species with venom strong enough to hospitalize a person.  

The whole thing is just really sad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Peta has been known to kill dogs and cats they see outside, even if it's in someone's backyard. They're a special kind of messed up.


Do you have proof of that?  Can you find links to that? Where are you getting that information?


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

crone said:


> Do you have proof of that?  Can you find links to that? Where are you getting that information?


http://www.nathanwinograd.com/?p=14935


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 28, 2016)

Assuming that the laws are the same in your state , then you can be considered liable if you give someone information and the get injured based on what you told them . If a clerk picks up the phone and calls you to ask you a question and then they turn around and pass that info onto a customer you are responsible for what they say . The lawyers from Petco will argue in court that you presented yourself as an expert in tarantulas and that the clerk was merely passing on the info that they were told . They will gladly pass the buck onto you and will march that employee into court to testify that you went into the store and provided your phone number so that you could available for the answering of questions . You are responsible for every word that leaves your mouth . That's why when I am asked a second hand question by a firearm student I tell them I will only answer questions presented to me "face to face" . This is word for word what my attorney said to me . Be careful answering questions or giving advice .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

It does not do any good to for us to go back and forth on this thread. Even though I like the thread to educate others but the reality is Petco corporate office need to hear us, they are not going to hear us on this forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

This is their phone number 1 877 738 6742 I'm on the phone with them now please call them and state your complaint. Let them get sick of us so something can be done.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> http://www.nathanwinograd.com/?p=14935


If this is true--and I'm pretty convinced it is I am gobsmacked. The way I understood, PETA was just a radical rescue group. I had no idea it had shelters. And a high kill shelter???  I don't get it. Thank you for the link and if you have more please pm via profile. I'll answer.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

crone said:


> If this is true--and I'm pretty convinced it is I am gobsmacked. The way I understood, PETA was just a radical rescue group. I had no idea it had shelters. And a high kill shelter???  I don't get it. Thank you for the link and if you have more please pm via profile. I'll answer.


Oh there's a lot on PETAs all kill shelters, and more. After I get done fencing I'll PM you somever links.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

Please email any complaints to jonarla@petco.com this email is from the person I spoke with. Take the time state your complaint/concern and be specific don't be rude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crlovel (Apr 28, 2016)

Crone, there's tons of information online, too. Google "PETA Kills Animals" - you'll come back with tons. The two PETA workers driving to shelters, picking up dogs, murdering them in their van, and dumping the bodies in a dumpster ranks. So does the one where PETA workers STOLE A DOG off its front porch and killed it. PETA is evil, nothing but.


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 28, 2016)

What's PETA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

Lander9021 said:


> What's PETA


Lander, now is not the time to joke.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

I just saw the title of this thread.  Another way to possibly try and stop this is to share on social media.  Talk about the cruel and horrid keeping conditions these spiders are kept in and warn others against it.  Tell them to spread the word.  Next time I'm at a PetCo, I'm gonna take a pic of one of their t enclosures and point out everything that is wrong with it.  Also, of course warn them against the new t's PetCo may be carrying.  Stupid PetCo!


----------



## Kymura (Apr 28, 2016)

Too many folks to quote. I agree this could be devastating to the hobby as a whole. 
Let's all write and complain, suggest and demand they get someone educated in there to deal with them and perhaps put an adults only on sales?


----------



## crlovel (Apr 28, 2016)

I sent an email. I used common names, because 1) they're on the care sheet, and 2) whoever the person is that reads this, if it's even read, won't know the Latin.

Hello,

I recently saw the announcement of PetCo carrying multiple species of tarantulas for sale. As a long time hobbyist, I admit, I was shocked and dismayed by the species you're choosing to carry.

Are you aware that Old World species such as baboon spiders and ornamentals are not only highly defensive, but that they also carry a venom that is far more potent than your typical New World species, such as the Rose Tarantulas? Are you aware that you are opening yourselves up to massive law suits, not only from the customers that are sold these dangerous tarantulas by your unwitting employees, but by your unwitting employees as well, when they get bitten?

As a hobbyist who is very familiar with all of the species that you are carrying, I am terrified of the impact that this could have - not only on the legal aspect of these animals being sold in the United States, but also on the impact on the continuity of your business after people are injured by the animals they buy from you.

In addition, my primary concern is for the animals themselves the care sheets for many of these animals, and the conditions in which PetCo maintains them, are detrimental and incorrect. With all due respect, your company, and your employees, are not educated in the care of arachnids, leading to a very dangerous situation.

Thank you,

crlovel (I gave them my real name)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## crlovel (Apr 28, 2016)

Lander9021 said:


> What's PETA


A leftist terrorist organization.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 28, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> https://www.petco.com/shop/PetcoCon...e-center/caresheets/tarantula-care-sheet.html
> 
> OMG , here's a care-sheet courtesy of Petco that says care for pinktoes and rosehairs . Apparently you are suppose to keep them all exactly the same way and with lots and lots of humidity . We have been doing this wrong folks .


Just based on the sizes of the slings and the care sheets they offer, I feel confident in saying that...*THERE* *IS* *NO* *HOPE*!    There will be only a very small percentage of these spiders they buy and sell that make it even a year.   The care sheet is literally one of the worst I have ever seen...and that's standing out amongst thousands of total crap online care sheets.

Their recommended care is despicable. I mean, consult your local vet...wtf is a vet gonna do other than tell them to go away...I can only imagine the look on my vet's face if I brought in my ts for physicals.  And to say all inverts are known carriers of infectious disease...where do they get this crap??  Clean out and bleach the enclosures weekly, wtf x 100.  I mean I could go on for pages...it is really *that* bad!


Chris LXXIX said:


> PETA and folks like that, and serious _Theraphosidae _keepers doesn't mix. Mark my words.


Agreed...its like using the mafia to help your cause...you may get what you want now, but it will end bad in the future.   Stay as far away from organizations like this as you can....the looney bin has more sanity within its walls than does PITA....the only difference is that the people in the looney bin know they are crazy, people within PITA are completely delusional and believe its everyone else that's crazy.



Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I was going to post this yesterday so now it's time. Here in Midvale, Utah Petco is one of the first to get some of this wonderful species. Unfortunately is sad to know that every single one will most likely parish do to that the employees will have to keep the spiderlings in this wonderful containers that Petco is using.
> If you wish to contact Petco contact the corporate office. Do not call Petco stores they cannot do anything about your claim.
> 
> It's obvious that the corporate office is not educated. Every container has some sort of sponge for substrate to keep the humidity. This spiderlings are all new born how many will parish if people don't purchase them? I was told that the price of this spiders are $19.99 with the containers.


Thanks for those pics Jose....like TX said, it says it all....most of these slings will die well fefore the public is even aware they are selling them....despicable and irresponsible.



Lander9021 said:


> What's PETA


People Eating Tasty Animals...of course

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

This is what the petco rep's response was to my complaint...


I can't believe this.


----------



## billrogers (Apr 28, 2016)

Even if a little kid gets a OBT or ornamental, isn't it most likely to die before reaching maturity because of the despicable care info customers are given? Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the baby OWs not as big a threat as adults? Don't get me wrong, an OW in an OW, but it seems that most are going to die long before they are adults with full potency venom?


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

billrogers said:


> Even if a little kid gets a OBT or ornamental, isn't it most likely to die before reaching maturity because of the despicable care info customers are given? Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the baby OWs not as big a threat as adults? Don't get me wrong, an OW in an OW, but it seems that most are going to die long before they are adults with full potency venom?


Sure, but a bite from an OW sling like a Poecilotheria can and will send a child to the ER.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> This is what the petco rep's response was to my complaint...
> View attachment 209488
> 
> I can't believe this.


That's not even a response...its just someone still trying to figure out how e-mail works....how does an adult, in an executive position, not know how to tell if there is a picture attachment.....he's probably the same dude that put together the care sheet page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Sure, but a bite from an OW sling like a Poecilotheria can and will send a child to the ER.


Or worse, kill a child. It's the same potency, they just usually inject less. Doesn't mean they'll give a full dose if they want to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Or worse, kill a child. It's the same potency, they just usually inject less. Doesn't mean they'll give a full dose if they want to.


And if something like that does happen... well the US hobby is in danger.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

This is baad. Very, very bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 28, 2016)

billrogers said:


> Even if a little kid gets a OBT or ornamental, isn't it most likely to die before reaching maturity because of the despicable care info customers are given? Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the baby OWs not as big a threat as adults? Don't get me wrong, an OW in an OW, but it seems that most are going to die long before they are adults with full potency venom?


No doubts that a sling (let's say a _P.murinus_) doesn't have the same "impact" a full grow 0.1 _P.murinus _has, but the venom is and remain powerful.

We don't know, no one knows to be honest, about the effects of certain OW potent venom _Theraphosidae _such _P.ornata_, _P.murinus_ etc and childrens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

We, as a whole hobby, are in trouble.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> This is what the petco rep's response was to my complaint...
> View attachment 209488
> 
> I can't believe this.


 Use my photos. Show photos of how a spiderling should be kept enclosure substrate etc. let her know you're not Jose that you are someone else that is also concern about their spiders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

This is almost as bad as hermit crabs, but with the spiders having potential to seriously hurt people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

"To the delight of arachnid lovers everywhere"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh god no who thought this was a good idea


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Just based on the sizes of the slings and the care sheets they offer, I feel confident in saying that...*THERE* *IS* *NO* *HOPE*!    There will be only a very small percentage of these spiders they buy and sell that make it even a year.   The care sheet is literally one of the worst I have ever seen...and that's standing out amongst thousands of total crap online care sheets.
> 
> Their recommended care is despicable. I mean, consult your local vet...wtf is a vet gonna do other than tell them to go away...I can only imagine the look on my vet's face if I brought in my ts for physicals.  And to say all inverts are known carriers of infectious disease...where do they get this crap??  Clean out and bleach the enclosures weekly, wtf x 100.  I mean I could go on for pages...it is really *that* bad!


https://www.petco.com/shop/PetcoCon...e-center/caresheets/tarantula-care-sheet.html
Last line on the page:
"Developed with and approved by a qualified veterinarian."

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 28, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> https://www.petco.com/shop/PetcoCon...e-center/caresheets/tarantula-care-sheet.html
> Last line on the page:
> "Developed with and approved by a qualified veterinarian."


are those the same veterinarians that recommend putting sand on leopard geckos and bearded dragons?


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

Ryuti said:


> are those the same veterinarians that recommend putting sand on leopard geckos and bearded dragons?


Yes, yes they are.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

It appears they have some brain cells.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> It appears they have some brain cells.
> View attachment 209489


Nice, maybe we can make some progress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryuti (Apr 28, 2016)

it is definitely shows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bryverine (Apr 28, 2016)

OH MY GOD!!! I just found the care sheet they will be using!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 28, 2016)

It appears English is not the linguistic strong point of whoever that Jonard guy is. I really hope that "announcement" was a joke, a vision of wishful thinking, or in some other way incorrect. I cannot even begin to fathom the devastation that some of the species listed could cause if a bunch of your average Joe-know-jack-squat Dudebro types go in there and buy some OBT's for their equally thick headed children only to have them be bitten out of some stupid act of incompetence born from ignorance.


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

bryverine said:


> OH MY GOD!!! I just found the care sheet they will be using!!!


  Sadly, they will most likely, be keeping their t's like that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'll be on a conference call with some of Petco Corporate tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Love 3 | Optimistic 2 | Award 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 28, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'll be on a conference call with some of Petco Corporate tomorrow.


I knew that you were a Boss, my man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 28, 2016)

RIP hobby


----------



## Tfisher (Apr 28, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'll be on a conference call with some of Petco Corporate tomorrow.


Lmk how it goes. This has kind of ruined my day..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Abyss (Apr 28, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'll be on a conference call with some of Petco Corporate tomorrow.


Just read through an all i have to say is "NO WAY"!!!!!!!
This is bad on so many levels. I am VERY glad you will get the opportunity to speak to them in person!!!!!!


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Just read through an all i have to say is "NO WAY"!!!!!!!
> This is bad on so many levels. I am VERY glad you will get the opportunity to speak to them in person!!!!!!


Agreed.  @Abyss did I say something offensive in this post?  If so, I'm sorry.


BobBarley said:


> https://www.petco.com/shop/PetcoCon...e-center/caresheets/tarantula-care-sheet.html
> Last line on the page:
> "Developed with and approved by a qualified veterinarian."


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 28, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Just contact PETA I read an article they posted a while back and they voiced that they believe tarantulas don't belong in captivity (which pissed me off especially since the article was filled with blatant lies about tarantulas) but I bet they could manage to make a pretty big deal about this against petco.


Oh, let's NOT contact PETA. Those fools don't believe ANY animal should be kept in captivity, including dogs, cats, horses, cattle, guinea pigs.....
Any big stink they would make, could potentially be a strike against the rest of the hobby, too.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Abyss (Apr 28, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Agreed.  @Abyss did I say something offensive in this post?  If so, I'm sorry.


No not at all? Nothing offensive (i dont get offended anyway haha)
Im just in sheet amazement at petco is all (thats why i said "NO F***'n WAY) not sure what your referring to buddy?


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 28, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> Actually here in SC you can own almost any kind of animal that you want . The Repitcon shows here are so popular because you walk right up to a table and buy a cobra without even showing an ID . The guy might ask if you have any experience but normally they just want to know how you are paying .


You might want to check your local laws. While dealers can sell certain animals in many jurisdictions, it's frequently illegal for residents to own them.


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

Abyss said:


> No not at all? Nothing offensive (i dont get offended anyway haha)
> Im just in sheet amazement at petco is all (thats why i said "NO F***'n WAY) not sure what your referring to buddy?


Ah, there was a "dislike" by you on my post.  Guessing it was a misclick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abyss (Apr 28, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Ah, there was a "dislike" by you on my post.  Guessing it was a misclick?


Oh, i was disliking petco crap lol. Little guy shaking his fist seemed more appropriate is all hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Oh, i was disliking petco crap lol. Little guy shaking his fist seemed more appropriate is all hahahaha


Ah, I see, lol agreed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 28, 2016)

The pet shop I go to gets an occasional OW in, and they label those "for experienced keepers' only". They also will not sell to anybody under 18.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3 | Award 2


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 28, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> The pet shop I go to gets an occasional OW in, and they label those "for experienced keepers' only". They also will not sell to anybody under 18.


Hats off to that pet shop, wish the majority of them were like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abyss (Apr 28, 2016)

I dont have any good ones around me i have found (atlanta are believe it or not)
The one "exotic" pet shop close to my house basically neglects their T's till they are dead smh. And they wont order any species i want. 
Come to think of it, they really arent even that friendly in there and seem to not want my business lol.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

All the shops in the ATL area Abyss are crap. Two of them got closed recently after numerous reports of animal abuse and decrepit conditions. You're better off going the 2 hour drive to SC to find some legit stores.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 28, 2016)

I meant to put my two cents in concerning PETA. They are less an organization to protect animals and more of a cult, in my opinion. They may have a time or two done SOME good, like revealing inhumane conditions in the meat industry, but I don't believe that out weighs their fanaticism. As has been suggested upthread, NEVER contact them. they are loons that not only want to stop the fur industry and animal testing but ALL animal ownership. (The first I can get behind, the second sometimes, depending on the sort of testing being conducted and the necessity of it.) but want to stop ALL animal "exploitation" and that includes ALL animals, including traditional pets.
Now, I will add that some of the members are well meaning and not necessarily on board with the complete ceasing of animals as companions, but some of them, and probably ALL of the ones running the show, are loons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> All the shops in the ATL area Abyss are crap. Two of them got closed recently after numerous reports of animal abuse and decrepit conditions. You're better off going the 2 hour drive to SC to find some legit stores.


Actually you are better off just buying them from a reliable place/person and get them shipped.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 28, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Actually you are better off just buying them from a reliable place/person and get them shipped.


Are you serious? Never heard about such a thing, before

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Actually you are better off just buying them from a reliable place/person and get them shipped.


 Who is a reliable dealer? There is no reliable dealer. Dealers & importers stock are all hybrids and cb they're not wild caught and none hybrids. He! He!


----------



## Andy00 (Apr 28, 2016)

Wowwwww can't wait to see the HORRIBLE care they take of these beautiful T's  this is awful


----------



## Andy00 (Apr 28, 2016)

How could they do this?!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

Just kidding. Only joking!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Who is a reliable dealer? There is no reliable dealer. Dealers & importers stock are all hybrids and cb they're not wild caught and none hybrids. He! He!


Well I would have said you...but you went and wrecked that....now I don't even trust *you*.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Well I would have said you...but you went and wrecked that....now I don't even trust *you*.


 Hey man! Knock that crap off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 28, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Hey man! Knock that crap off.


ok ok, I still trust you Jose

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Abyss (Apr 28, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Actually you are better off just buying them from a reliable place/person and get them shipped.


Thats what i do, i just originate from a small community in the country. I was just surprised that a hige city like atlanta doesnt have any good shops around is all


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

cold blood said:


> ok ok, I still trust you Jose


 Aw shucks! I feel important now in this hobby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Apr 29, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> So Petco is now offering 25 species... all captive bred, announced today.
> 
> So what are your thoughts, rants, death threats, etc.?
> 
> ...


 Don't want anyone to get hurt but letting Petco shoot its self in the foot is the best lesson possible.

After many lawsuits they'll have  a change of heart


----------



## Andy00 (Apr 29, 2016)

Maybe if they increased to just selling a few more new worlds I'd be ok but this is crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Don't want anyone to get hurt but letting Petco shoot its self in the foot is the best lesson possible.
> 
> After many lawsuits they'll have  a change of heart


Except that letting them shoot themselves in the foot could have negative impacts on the rest of us. Not that we have much of a chance of changing anything they do, but if we can get them to have better caresheets, be more careful on who they sell to, especially the OW's, then we have a better chance at keeping our hobby safe from unwanted legislature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 29, 2016)

No wonder you yanks have problems, you should be more like the British, sit down with a "cup o tea" and "fish n chips" drink a few imported beers and kick their heads in....instead your like "do you have oil" "where is your oil" "we want your oil" "we will take your oil" "even if you have no oil well have that too".   Take take take so now all ts have had enough and have made a deal that they will be sold at silly prices in the us and now apparently Petco are terrorists by using theraphosidae as a weapon of mass ....bity things

Reactions: Dislike 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Iska (Apr 29, 2016)

Personally I don't think large, "chain" pet stores should be allowed to sell pets at all regardless of animal/species.
The people that are employed at those places aren't invested in the company they work for or the animals they care for because corporate will cover their asses on expenses/mistakes in husbandry (in store and for buyers).
Employees of privately owned pet stores are likely to be held MUCH more accountable by the owner of the business for any loses or mistakes because it comes directly out of their pocket or the owners.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## viper69 (Apr 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'll be on a conference call with some of Petco Corporate tomorrow.


@Lander9021 why do you find my statement funny? What's humorous about me speaking to Petco corporate???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> @Lander9021 why do you find my statement funny? What's humorous about me speaking to Petco corporate???


Because you do realise that nothing will be accomplished don't you, unless your willing to pay them x amount of money they will not stop selling ts to just anyone. I think it's just a bit ambitious IMO.


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 29, 2016)

They don't care if they the t ends up the hand of a child, they don't care about the animals full stop ..Petco I'm guessing is a franchise.
They care about one thing...money of course..

A few emails and calls isn't going to change a thing..

And even if they did sort this....its still not hard to find ways around aka bullsh

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 29, 2016)

Lander9021 said:


> Because you do realise that nothing will be accomplished don't you, unless your willing to pay them x amount of money they will not stop selling ts to just anyone. I think it's just a bit ambitious IMO.



AH I see now. Trust me, I know that little or nothing is likely to happen, but I cannot predict the future with absolute certainty. Unless a company hears from people, bad business practice never gets changed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> AH I see now. Trust me, I know that little or nothing is likely to happen, but I cannot predict the future with absolute certainty. Unless a company hears from people, bad business practice never gets changed.


I agree with you but it's the PEOPLE part that I'm talking about , you get someone nice that sounds happy to help you over the phone or via email or letter ect. None of it matters because it will get filed in the Business Intrusion Nugget, BIN for short ...as I said unless you have money or another way for them to make money from the poor helpless creatures they exploit, nothing will be done, as far as everyone else that can't see why this is bad is concerned, its legal and convenient, where as people here see it like  one of my threads (stupid idiot syndrome).
And the killing won't stop ..pet stores couldn't care less about the animal its Money and if it can't make money then there's no point in it living. Discusting but true...man is the best killing machine and the brains we are given will never be used for the great of good...while there is currency on this planet we will only fall deeper into a world of not caring for the planet or its inhabitants...we can only blame our selves as a species.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 29, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> You might want to check your local laws. While dealers can sell certain animals in many jurisdictions, it's frequently illegal for residents to own them.


Agreed 100% . Always check the laws before acquiring any exotic animals . Here in my state the law reads :


_*Summary of Law:* It is unlawful to possess wolves or coyotes within the state. *It is also unlawful to possess 
wildlife indigenous to the state without a permit*. Specifically, one can not possess members of the Cervidae, 
Suidae, Tayassuidae (peccaries), Bovidae (bison, mountain goat, mountain sheep), nor can they possess 
coyotes, bears, turkeys, and furbearers. *However, there are no state laws governing the possession of 
non-domesticated felines, primates, reptiles, and other wildlife not listed above.*_
​So .... this means that in SC you can own a Tiger (a non-domesticated feline) , a Gorilla (a primate) , or a Fer-de-lance (a highly venomous reptile) but a damn Cornsnake (indigenous wildlife) requires a permit ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jones0911 (Apr 29, 2016)

T


8Legs8Eyes said:


> Except that letting them shoot themselves in the foot could have negative impacts on the rest of us. Not that we have much of a chance of changing anything they do, but if we can get them to have better caresheets, be more careful on who they sell to, especially the OW's, then we have a better chance at keeping our hobby safe from unwanted legislature.[/QUOTE
> 
> Petco is going to dowhatever they want regardless of anything we do or don't do.
> 
> So we're going to watch them do just that


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 29, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> Agreed 100% . Always check the laws before acquiring any exotic animals . Here in my state the law reads :
> 
> 
> _*Summary of Law:* It is unlawful to possess wolves or coyotes within the state. *It is also unlawful to possess
> ...


I may be totally incorrect, but I THINK that is in part intended to prevent wanton wild collection and and sale/exportation of indigenous species . But it is early and I may not be reading and thinking thinking clearly...of course I often suffer from not thinking clearly at any time of day.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 29, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I may be totally incorrect, but I THINK that is in part intended to prevent wanton wild collection and and sale/exportation of indigenous species . But it is early and I may not be reading and thinking thinking clearly...of course I often suffer from not thinking clearly at any time of day.


I have absolutely no doubt that is the reason why . We have some cool critters here in South Carolina and I personally like seeing that they are protected . It does worry just a tad that they are really no restrictions on imports though . There are some people out there buying and keeping some very dangerous animals with more or less no control or restrictions . Makes ya wonder .


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 29, 2016)

THIS is what will create a witch-hunt; not responsible owners carefully handling minimally venomous T's. I agree that Petco and other chain pet stores should NOT be selling animals but CERTAINLY NOT venomous animals!!! Assuming that they're thinking of their bottom line and not animal welfare, you'd think they'd at least stick with safer T's for their own sake to avoid lawsuits. Of course, parents should be the ones responsible for what animals they allow their child to keep as pets and research the species and give thought to what their child has the maturity to handle. But people are stupid and something happens, especially, heaven forbid, a child gets hurt, then there will be outcries for a laws banning tarantulas and something else completely wrong and unfair!  How about a law forbidding idiots who aren't going to take responsibility for their own offspring from having children?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 29, 2016)

Um Erin, why'd you write disagree on me saying I'll buy any OW I spot at a petstore?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 29, 2016)

*PETA *VS* Petco's* that went full "_Dark side of the Force_" with OW's lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Um Erin, why'd you write disagree on me saying I'll buy any OW I spot at a petstore?


Because it will reinforce the petstore carrying them if they sell! They may not listen to any of our concerns but they DO listen to their bottom line. Buying OW Ts from PetCo or any large chain is a vote with your dollar for them to keep carrying them.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Award 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 29, 2016)

But it's better than a kid buying it and killing the hobby in my state or nationwide, and better than it dying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> But it's better than a kid buying it and killing the hobby in my state or nationwide, and better than it dying.


I understand your feelings, but you must realize that by your buying that OW T, the store will likely get another, and maybw another chain will too, based off the success of the first. The more that are sold, the more they will carry and increase the likelihood of exactly what you wish to prevent, an OW T and a child put in a situation bad for both of them and that could have negative repercussions for us all.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 29, 2016)

And until someone messes up and gets a kid bit, that's all they're going to do. This isn't "Oh don't buy them" It's hey, they aren't going to stop until someone sues them. So while I can, I'm going to help the spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Apr 29, 2016)

my personal thoughts. I think it is pretty cool that tarantulas are getting this attention. Everyday us hobbyists are become less of a "fringe interest". I really think more people should have tarantulas as a pet and I would looooooove more accessibility to tarantulas.

I echo the same thoughts everyone else has. Petco... is for profit chain store. Employees aren't being paid enough to worry about who is buying the tarantula. A member of Petco staff or an uniformed customer will get seriously hurt and will cause some black lash to our community.

I also echo the concerns for the welfare of this animals by the board

I am legitimately nervous.

As far as anyone says that says "talking to Petco" does not do anything, is just flat out wrong.
If it comes to be when our hobby comes under scrutiny. We will have evidence showing that we attempted a dialogue and to clear out misinformation. Hopefully our efforts will at least show the general public that we are making an effort to educate. Talking to Petco may not get the results we wanted but, at least we can say we tried rather being apathetic/pessimistic.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 29, 2016)

Lander9021 said:


> None of it matters because it will get filed in the Business Intrusion Nugget, BIN for short ...as I said unless you have money or another way for them to make money from the poor helpless creatures they exploit, nothing will be done



I get the the BIN, that happens more often than not in my opinion. However, the whole money part is not always true. There are examples, at least in the USA, where all it took was one person to effect change in a company, and in one case I can think of, across an entire industry permanently.

The more that people think "my voice doesn't matter" the less likely an organization will change its behavior (good or bad).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 29, 2016)

I just want to know has anyone else beside myself and one other person has actually been in contact with Petco? Called or email Petco?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 29, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I just want to know has anyone else beside myself and one other person has actually been in contact with Petco? Called or email Petco?



I will be speaking to some of Petco Corporate today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 29, 2016)

I did, and the dude was an idiot as you saw. I am very hobbyist it seems.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I will be speaking to some of Petco Corporate today.


 it's good to know that you'll be taking the time as I have to contact Corporate. 

I hope others will do their part. If we have the time to be on the boards we have the time to make a call to Corporate.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Blue Jaye (Apr 29, 2016)

I also will contact corporate. No sense in bitching about something like this and wasting time. Better to just take some action and see if we can get something accomplished.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Magenta (Apr 29, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I just want to know has anyone else beside myself and one other person has actually been in contact with Petco? Called or email Petco?



I'm writing up an email. I take forever to find the right wording. I want to come across as sane and rational.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gypsy cola (Apr 29, 2016)

Visiting the Midvale location after work to check out their inventory. I will be prepping an email and calling after my visit.


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 29, 2016)

Petco selling ANY animals is bad news... bad, bad, BAD, news.  Mostly for the animals. They're disgusting and vile and should be closed down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 29, 2016)

Not all attention for the hobby is going to be the good kind.  Unfortunately, that has become blatantly obvious by the amount of idiots I see on Facebook and YouTube wearing tarantulas on their faces or putting them in their mouths.  Those are very often the people who have bought them in petstores because nobody at the petstore gave a damn that they knew nothing about them.
Buying animals in petstores ensures that they will get more of those animals to replace them.  It is Economics 101 - Supply and Demand. The more you buy them the more they will sell.  Don't be why they keep stocking them.
Petstores are very bad news for any animal - let alone tarantulas who need very specific care and could pose a serious danger to young people.  It is ridiculous. I remember overhearing petstore employees telling very young people absolute garbage information about them when they were being sold in Toronto.
I was recently in a petstore where a guy working there was handling his Scolopendra out in the open and has subsequently lost it.  Still people who shouldn't find themselves with these creatures, despite the ban, but at least it is in fewer numbers.
Now they're not sold in Toronto... because they are banned.  Good for all those tarantulas not being sold by the hundreds in petstores, but bad for those of us who are responsible hobbyists.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philth (Apr 29, 2016)

These things are being distributed by Vista Pet which is a division of LLL Reptile. So feel free not do to business with them as well.  

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 7


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 29, 2016)

I think the thing is being overlooked is that a company the size of Petco doesn't just randomly make decisions without first weighing all the possible options and potential outcomes . Deciding to add these 25 species to their stores comes after first speaking to legal , then marketing and the human relations . They have already considered potential lawsuits and possible backlash and obviously they don't seem to think it will be a problem or at least not a problem that will outweigh the potential increase in revenue that they will see . They have already written the response emails and sent memos to the store managers in preparation for people that will have a problem with what they are doing . My point is writing and contacting them is a fruitless endeavor . They aren't going to stop until they made back their investment and the profits that they feel they need to make . _*What we say means absolutely nothing to them *_. The other option is to contact local media and see if they are willing to do a story about Petco selling dangerous animals to an untrained and unprepared public . And yes some local TV station would be happy to run a "dangerous animals and your children tonight at eleven story" but then you run the risk of parent groups freaking out and local governments making Ts illegal . I hate to say it but this might be a no win situation for us . The giant that is Petco won't listen and raising too much of a stink could endanger the hobby . I will do what I normally do when I enter a Petco which I will say in rarely , I walk past the animals and leave them be . I always feel sorry for them as I know that they don't have much of a chance and a sad miserable death awaits most of them . I do get some comfort in knowing that the lucky ones that made to my house and homes of others here in the boards will get the care and good treatment that they deserve . Don't get me wrong I applaud those you who have chosen to try and make a difference and I do genuinely hope that this does have a positive outcome  , however the reality is what the reality is . . . . . Petco is in the business to sell animals and not to care for animals . They see that as the responsibility of their customers . Just my two cents and sorry if this sounds like I'm trying to step on some toes . I'm not .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 29, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I just want to know has anyone else beside myself and one other person has actually been in contact with Petco? Called or email Petco?


I called two Petcos. There's another but I have a serious BS limit. 
First one assured me that selling venomous animals was against the law and Ts were included in that. Alrighty. THEN he said oh, yeah he has a T. blondi for $150.00. I wanted to tell him she's a T, but I was too disgusted. 
Called 2nd one. I talked to fish manager who told me district is sending him slings next week.
I explained my worries about OW specifically. He got surlier by the second. Finally said he'd talk to district mgr about my concerns. I guess I mentioned the words "lawsuit and kids in ER".  
He's an alleged breeder of Ts. So I don't know if I started something or not. I may have to do mercy buys of NW if he messes up.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 29, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> They're disgusting and vile and should be closed down.


Brava Vanessa! Those are "Mercenaries" of animals, nothing else.

Only respect, education, love, knowledge should matter, nothing else. People in the animal trade should be wise, respectful, kind at heart people, not "cold at heart" corporations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 29, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> _*What we say means absolutely nothing to them *_.


You're absolutely right.  But we can choose to spend our hard earned money elsewhere and not support them.  We have more power than we think. Give your money to someone who deserves it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## creepa (Apr 29, 2016)

Common names piss me off...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 29, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> Visiting the Midvale location after work to check out their inventory. I will be prepping an email and calling after my visit.


 If your going to the Midvale store stop over Smith's groceries store and buy a 6 pack of Utah beer come on over to my place since I'm only a minute or less away from the two places.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Apr 29, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> If your going to the Midvale store stop over Smith's groceries store and buy a 6 pack of Utah beer come on over to my place since I'm only a minute or less away from the two places.


Uintah, Wasatch, Epic, Red rock, Bohemian, or Squatters?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 29, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> Uintah, Wasatch, Epic, Red rock, Bohemian, or Squatters?


 Any of them is just fine.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 29, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> You're absolutely right.  But we can choose to spend our hard earned money elsewhere and not support them.  We have more power than we think. Give your money to someone who deserves it.


The truth. That's a 'power' we have, but sadly not everyone is aware of that. Too much people complain then throw their cash into that filthy hands people. It's like a sick "_Uroboro_" (_Oroborus_).

"Oh, i made a deal, a steal!" "I bought some nice T's at Pet-Dumb... ok, but i rescued those. I rescued those!"

We aren't "free" nor we are living in a "free" world, no matter where, but, hell, no greedy i-love-bucks corporation/s will decide for me. They know jack-poop. Life is too short, IMO, for listening to garbage.

I decide. Not others, or a lazy moment.

And i support the honest, serious, "no shop" mostly (or the very, very, very few who owns one) private breeders.

They were the past/are the present/tomorrow the future of our passion (i hate to call this "hobby", living creatures aren't Blu-Ray, comics etc) they only should be supported, if someone can't/doesn't want to breed.

Let Pet-Dumb and such fail like (muahahahahahah) Blockbuster

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 29, 2016)

Stopped in at the local Petco today. They have 6 "misc tarantula spiderlings $19.99". They were in what looked like bulk spice jars, squarish, plastic, with the black flip-back lid. Each one had 2 silk ivy leaves and a gray foam bottom. I could only see one of the baby Ts, it was small, less than 1/2 inch, and gray in color.

Had my kids with me who are both very young, so I did not ask any questions of the staff. I do not like the label of "misc tarantula" the shopper does not even know what kind it is!! I do not own any Ts, but just from lurking in these T forums, I know this is a bad idea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 29, 2016)

Praxibetelix said:


> Stopped in at the local Petco today. They have 6 "misc tarantula spiderlings $19.99". They were in what looked like bulk spice jars, squarish, plastic, with the black flip-back lid. Each one had 2 silk ivy leaves and a gray foam bottom. I could only see one of the baby Ts, it was small, less than 1/2 inch, and gray in color.
> 
> Had my kids with me who are both very young, so I did not ask any questions of the staff. I do not like the label of "misc tarantula" the shopper does not even know what kind it is!! I do not own any Ts, but just from lurking in these T forums, I know this is a bad idea...


Bad news very sorry about those babies. Sounds like a garage sale. "This box of misc. slings only 19.99.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 29, 2016)

Praxibetelix said:


> Stopped in at the local Petco today. They have 6 "misc tarantula spiderlings $19.99". They were in what looked like bulk spice jars, squarish, plastic, with the black flip-back lid. Each one had 2 silk ivy leaves and a gray foam bottom. I could only see one of the baby Ts, it was small, less than 1/2 inch, and gray in color.
> 
> Had my kids with me who are both very young, so I did not ask any questions of the staff. I do not like the label of "misc tarantula" the shopper does not even know what kind it is!! I do not own any Ts, but just from lurking in these T forums, I know this is a bad idea...


Miscellaneous slings.  Miscellaneous...  MISCELLANEOUS SLINGS!?  The stupidity is beyond words.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm cringing so hard right now. Tomorrow I'm going to an expo, I'm going to tell every tarantula vendor I can about this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 29, 2016)

crone said:


> Sounds like a garage sale. "This box of misc. slings only 19.99.


The only differences are: space, money (they have), power, employeers etc because, IMO frankly, a 'garage/garden' sale would be better. More 'genuine' at least

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 29, 2016)

I feel like I made a mistake.. My mother urged me to tell the Atlanta CBS about this, and I complied. I told them everything I could about the situation and about these spiders. I'm now extremely worried they may warp this and cause much more trouble than she perceived. God help this hobby.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Thistles (Apr 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I feel like I made a mistake.. My mother urged me to tell the Atlanta CBS about this, and I complied. I told them everything I could about the situation and about these spiders. I'm now extremely worried they may warp this and cause much more trouble than she perceived. God help this hobby.


...whyyyyy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I feel like I made a mistake.. My mother urged me to tell the Atlanta CBS about this, and I complied. I told them everything I could about the situation and about these spiders. I'm now extremely worried they may warp this and cause much more trouble than she perceived. God help this hobby.


I think it depends on how the news takes it... and warps it.  If they take our side, they will probably exaggerate the facts in our favor.  If they don't...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I feel like I made a mistake.. My mother urged me to tell the Atlanta CBS about this, and I complied. I told them everything I could about the situation and about these spiders. I'm now extremely worried they may warp this and cause much more trouble than she perceived. God help this hobby.


Noooooo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 29, 2016)

C'mon, now, people. Jesus Christ 

The fact that Pet-Dumb and such IMO shouldn't sell T's (every T's, no matter) is a thing, a sort of "Nightmare" scenario now, for the US hobby is another thing... seriously?

Those P-Dumb people here and there (according to what i've read here during time, so i'm basing with what others said now) sold lots of OW's prior. And nothing happened, no?

A "nice" (way of saying) collection of OW's bites involving E.R, hence Docs etc (just read some of the Bite Reports here) and nothing happened, no? While a single, again, a single of those here would had start the (another) "war" against Spiders, lol.

I'm with you, but i think you people are worrying too much, now. Or... does P-Dumb and Co. found the _St.Patrick's Well_ of OW's _Theraphosidae_?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Thistles (Apr 29, 2016)

Y'all need to take some deep breaths and screw your heads back on.

It's bad that Petco is selling these spiders, but look at this as rationally as possible.

Petco sold WC adult _Cyriopagopus lividus_ as recently as last year to my knowledge. You have to be at least 18 to buy the animals from them. At least now they are selling CB, and the fact that the spiders are slings makes them less appealing. The caresheets have actually _improved _with this rollout, which, I know, seems barely possible given how bad they still are. I'm sure that untold hundreds of slings will die in those atrocious containers, and untold hundreds more will die once their ignorant owners bring them home, but given how many times I've heard of people throwing away WC rosies that dared to flip on their backs to molt, I doubt the overall death toll will rise any and at least these aren't taken from the wild.

I've been to plenty of expos and seen vendors sell hot Ts to newbies. Some of the big reptile chains will sell anything to anybody, and at an expo your average leo keeper is as apt (if not more so) to fall prey to the impulse purchase as your average dog owner is at Petco. Anyone can already order these animals online, although I agree that the intention required there eliminates many (but obviously not all! Look at any thread started by a newbie about the care of their new LV or OBT or poec for proof) of the impulse purchases by the inexperienced.

Please don't lose your heads and go to the media. All that will do is create an even bigger amount of publicity for Petco, get more daredevil boneheads interested in these "dangerous" animals (since that's what you're all complaining about) and bring a ton of negative attention to the hobby. Talk to Petco, reason with their corporate office if you can get through, boycott them, and KEEP YOUR HEADS DOWN.

Talking to the media was a really bad move. Stop freaking out like a bunch of roaches when the lid to the bin is removed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 29, 2016)

Well I got an update from PetCo. I'll be doing a conference call with "Management" to address my concerns. Yay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles (Apr 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Well I got an update from PetCo. I'll be doing a conference call with "Management" to address my concerns. Yay.


Talk about the inadequacy of their housing, their caresheets and their training. Refer them to this forum for better information on bite toxicity. The tarantula market is growing, so of course they are going to want in on it. Maybe we can get them to limit their offerings to species more suitable to beginners.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 29, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Talk about the inadequacy of their housing, their caresheets and their training. Refer them to this forum for better information on bite toxicity. The tarantula market is growing, so of course they are going to want in on it. Maybe we can get them to limit their offerings to species more suitable to beginners.


One can hope...


----------



## gypsy cola (Apr 29, 2016)

Me and fiancé just went to one. WTF!!!!! Is all I can say.....


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Lander9021 said:


> They don't care if they the t ends up the hand of a child, they don't care about the animals full stop ..Petco I'm guessing is a franchise.
> They care about one thing...money of course..
> 
> A few emails and calls isn't going to change a thing..
> ...


You are incorrect. A lawsuit will end it immediately and will set off a chain reaction of sorts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 29, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Y'all need to take some deep breaths and screw your heads back on.
> 
> It's bad that Petco is selling these spiders, but look at this as rationally as possible.
> 
> ...





Chris LXXIX said:


> C'mon, now, people. Jesus Christ
> 
> The fact that Pet-Dumb and such IMO shouldn't sell T's (every T's, no matter) is a thing, a sort of "Nightmare" scenario now, for the US hobby is another thing... seriously?
> 
> ...


I understand your trains of thought and they are very rational.  I'm also starting to think I overreacted...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Praxibetelix said:


> Stopped in at the local Petco today. They have 6 "misc tarantula spiderlings $19.99". They were in what looked like bulk spice jars, squarish, plastic, with the black flip-back lid. Each one had 2 silk ivy leaves and a gray foam bottom. I could only see one of the baby Ts, it was small, less than 1/2 inch, and gray in color.
> 
> Had my kids with me who are both very young, so I did not ask any questions of the staff. I do not like the label of "misc tarantula" the shopper does not even know what kind it is!! I do not own any Ts, but just from lurking in these T forums, I know this is a bad idea...


Very, very dangerous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 29, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Y'all need to take some deep breaths and screw your heads back on.
> 
> It's bad that Petco is selling these spiders, but look at this as rationally as possible.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think you are right. This is starting to become a bit of over-reaction and clutching of pearls. the news media? Yeah, they don't have a reputation of using scare tactics. "If it bleeds it leads", is the motto. They are only gonna hear what they want to hear. Children endangered" dangerous spiders" "venomous"" etc.
I don't want to sound harsh, but this is the sort of fervor-pitch that the PETA people work themselves into. They don't want to fix anything, they want to abolish. only lawmakers don't pay too much attention to their "Meat is murder!" spiel, far too many people enjoy meat, and would not like to it taken off the menu. But a lot of people don't care whether somepody can keep "unorthodox" pets and might be likely push to agree with not just preventing pet-shops from selling them, but to prevent people from keeping them after they see a news-bite explaining that some tarantulas can land a person, or gawd forbid, a child in the emergency room. But they will figure "all tarantulas" not just some.

I've preached before on how the "do-gooders" can influence exotic pet bans, it has happened. Why paint a big bulls-eye on the hobby? (I'm not crazy about the term "hobby" when it comes to living critters either, but I don't know if their is a better word. Enthusiasts, maybe?)
Sure, maybe the result will be Pet stores not selling them, but the result could also be NOBODY being able to sell them. You might not be influencing a policy change, but a law change. Stick with the basics instead of sensationalizing.

Or maybe nothing will come of it either way. I'm not trying to be an alarmist.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 29, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I understand your trains of thought and they are very rational.  I'm also starting to think I overreacted...


Wait, maybe you are right, uh 

I don't know, i mean... one of the statements i love to use, in real life, is (and here i use that against my prior statement about Pet-Dumb and OW's that those sold prior) "What didn't happened in 5/10 etc years, could happen now in 5 minutes"
true.

But what i have not understand well, is: those (Petco) won the OW's "lottery", or we are talking about a limited, time limited, special, or what else assortment?

No, i mean, lol... because if they start to replace, all of a sudden, all the 'Grammo' and 'Brachys' with certain OW's now that would be fun? Not

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Thistles (Apr 29, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> You are incorrect. A lawsuit will end it immediately and will set off a chain reaction of sorts.


They make you sign a release when you buy a live animal.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 29, 2016)

On those containers that the spiderlings are in are actually labeled. The label has a check mark of what species is.





Also Petco has a 30 day guarantee so if the spider dies within the 30 days you can and will have your money back.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 29, 2016)

Why in the world would anyone would want to contact the media? I posted a phone number and an email address of who you need to reach and state your concerns too.
The media likes to twist stories and words around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 30, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> You are incorrect. A lawsuit will end it immediately and will set off a chain reaction of sorts.


Wake up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 30, 2016)

Best of luck everyone! I'll be here to say I told you so in a year's time when there offering even more species to younger people


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 30, 2016)

Well here's good sign , they have them on the wrong kind of substrate . I realize that they are in little enclosures but I'm not very optimistic about the chances that any of these guys  might have .


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 30, 2016)

Lander9021 said:


> Wake up


Lander, things are very different here in the states. We take lawsuits very, very seriously.


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 30, 2016)

I wanted to visit my local Petco before I wrote/called so I could get an idea of what was going on first so I could address those things when I contact them. Itty bitty spiderlings being kept with LIVE crickets that are bigger than the spiders. I tried snapping some pics on my phone but they didn't come out very well through the glass. When I asked to speak to an associate he was hesitant to open up the drawer with the slings. I asked him to show me the backs of the containers so that I could see what species they were carrying. He showed me the containers (looks like my store had new worlds only so far) but he would not let me take any close up pictures. I asked him if that is what he was told to say and he said "It's Petco's policy to not allow any pictures of the habitats."

Figured. I did tell him I knew he has to follow corporate's instructions but if he could maybe squish the heads of the crickets it would be better for the spiders since they were so small. One of the enclosures had at least 3 crickets in it, all of which were larger than the spider.

There's a guy that usually helps me when I go to get crickets and I am fairly certain THAT employee would let me get some better pictures. I asked the employee that was helping me if they had sold any of the spiderlings yet and he said he didn't know because it was his first day.

I will go back in when I have more time to try to speak to a manager as well about the cricket thing but I was short on time today due to needing to go to work.

Anyone else have any progress yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 30, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> I wanted to visit my local Petco before I wrote/called so I could get an idea of what was going on first so I could address those things when I contact them. Itty bitty spiderlings being kept with LIVE crickets that are bigger than the spiders. I tried snapping some pics on my phone but they didn't come out very well through the glass. When I asked to speak to an associate he was hesitant to open up the drawer with the slings. I asked him to show me the backs of the containers so that I could see what species they were carrying. He showed me the containers (looks like my store had new worlds only so far) but he would not let me take any close up pictures. I asked him if that is what he was told to say and he said "It's Petco's policy to not allow any pictures of the habitats."
> 
> Figured. I did tell him I knew he has to follow corporate's instructions but if he could maybe squish the heads of the crickets it would be better for the spiders since they were so small. One of the enclosures had at least 3 crickets in it, all of which were larger than the spider.
> 
> ...


They have not shipped out any OW species anywhere in the USA.


See the results/thoughts of my conference call w/Petco corp here

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-conference-call-info.282783/


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 30, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> but he would not let me take any close up pictures [because] "It's Petco's policy to not allow any pictures of the habitats." . . . . . he said he didn't know because it was his first day


They aren't trained to know about the animals . They are trained to protect Petco's interests . It's his first day and he already knows that . I am certain the little training videos he was told to watch covered this issue . Be wary of anyone wanting to take pictures . They are either from PETA or worse they are going to go home and order it online and then we don't get the sale . Both are bad in Petco's mind .


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 30, 2016)

TOGETHER WE ARE PETT!!! (People for the Ethical Treatment of Tarantulas)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 30, 2016)

I  was just at the local PetCo, and if what they say is true, I'm breathing a sigh of relief.  They stated that they can't and won't receive any OW species, though they did say that some PetCo's do.


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 30, 2016)

Petco employees can't keep hamsters and rats alive - let alone tarantulas.  And a huge part of this scenario is the fact that there is some breeder out there who is lacking so few ethics that they would even consider entering into a partnership with a petstore chain with the reputation that Petco has. Shameful! 
But, in the end, it is all about money and not ethics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## edesign (Apr 30, 2016)

The supplier was named earlier in the thread. Post #179, page 9.



Philth said:


> These things are being distributed by Vista Pet which is a division of LLL Reptile. So feel free not do to business with them as well.
> 
> Later, Tom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 30, 2016)

edesign said:


> The supplier was named earlier in the thread. Post #179, page 9.



Like you always hear, never buy ts from a reptile place, buy them from an arachnid place.  It doesn't surprise me one bit that they are the supplier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tfisher (Apr 30, 2016)

Shouldn't we be addressing the supplier instead of petco?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Apr 30, 2016)

I think contacting LLL reptile and talking with Loren is a great idea. I believe he is still the owner and may possibly see the problem in this if money isn't clouding his judgment . He's always been a pretty cool guy. I will give it a go, see if I can contact him.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## metaldad904 (Apr 30, 2016)

Oh god. Based on everything I've seen at Petco stores this will be a disaster. Their associates don't have the knowledge nor do they convey it to a prospective customer. Someone is gonna get hurt....ugh, start collecting your pokies and baboons now before they are outlawed. Smh.


----------



## SpiderVooDoo (May 1, 2016)

Im in agreement,  Some of these have some nasty bites. I hope in my heart of hearts that petco does train their workers but I think yall are right, its going to be heres your spider over priced crap have a nice day...part of me likes the idea that it could open more people to tarantulas, at the same time I am nervous, as previously mentioned,  lawsuits will happen and worst scenario laws are passed banning these beautiful neat and wonderful animals


----------



## Philth (May 1, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> Shouldn't we be addressing the supplier instead of petco?


Be prepared for LLL to laugh in your face.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Abyss (May 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Well I got an update from PetCo. I'll be doing a conference call with "Management" to address my concerns. Yay.


I wish they'd call me lol i emailed and offered to freelance in my free time talking to the employess/customers. Amending caresheets etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (May 1, 2016)

Abyss said:


> I wish they'd call me lol i emailed and offered to freelance in my free time talking to the employess/customers. Amending caresheets etc


You need to read my earlier post concerning this . They won't allow outside parties to train their employees and if you give someone advice and they are injured then up could be deemed responsible and face possible litigation . Things are different when talking here in the boards but face to face or verbal conversations make you liable . Best thing to do is to direct new keepers to the boards . According to my lawyer it is implied that information gained over the internet comes with a grain of salt and it's very difficult to drag someone into court based on what they read in a bulletin board such as the Arachnoboards . When you present yourself as an educator or expert trainer then you have to accept the legal responsibility . Tread lightly my friend , your good intentions could end up costing you everything that you own .

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abyss (May 1, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> You need to read my earlier post concerning this . They won't allow outside parties to train their employees and if you give someone advice and they are injured then up could be deemed responsible and face possible litigation . Things are different when talking here in the boards but face to face or verbal conversations make you liable . Best thing to do is to direct new keepers to the boards . According to my lawyer it is implied that information gained over the internet comes with a grain of salt and it's very difficult to drag someone into court based on what they read in a bulletin board such as the Arachnoboards . When you present yourself as an educator or expert trainer then you have to accept the legal responsibility . Tread lightly my friend , your good intentions could end up costing you everything that you own .


Take a deep breath, i do NOT need to read your earlier post lol (i prob read it along with reading the others already anyway lol). I said i offered to help in any way i could and i will. Obviously, for them to accept help, i would ultimatly need to be on the payroll in some way due to liabilitys even if i bounced from store to store but i figured that was implied in my post. Sorry if you didnt catch that an thought i was gonna run i to the stores and freely attempt to correct ppl lol


----------



## BorisTheSpider (May 1, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Take a deep breath, i do NOT need to read your earlier post lol (i prob read it along with reading the others already anyway lol). I said i offered to help in any way i could and i will. Obviously, for them to accept help, i would ultimatly need to be on the payroll in some way due to liabilitys even if i bounced from store to store but i figured that was implied in my post. Sorry if you didnt catch that an thought i was gonna run i to the stores and freely attempt to correct ppl lol


Nothing was implied in your post what you said was  . . .



Abyss said:


> i emailed and offered to freelance in my free time talking to the employess/customers.



I'm sorry for offering the advice .

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Abyss (May 1, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> Nothing was implies in your post what you said was  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to be sorry. The advice is appreciated (although unsolicited lol) i never suggested i would do anything foolish tho as i said. Freelance is a paying gig (like a consult) haha so they'd still assume the liability as they are currently prepaired to do it seems. The difference is that they'd be passing on much better i fo then whatever they currently plan to hand out with the T's and their employee's/customers would all be in a better poition for it but again, thats if they'd spring for such a consultant service haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ao4649 (May 17, 2016)

Thistles said:


> You have to be at least 18 to buy the animals from them.


unfortunately this is untrue. im not sure if this is a local thing or universal but i know my petco does not card or even ask for the customers age when buying a tarantula nor do they ask for parental consent (whereas you need either ID or a parent to handle a ball python)


----------



## Thistles (May 17, 2016)

ao4649 said:


> unfortunately this is untrue. im not sure if this is a local thing or universal but i know my petco does not card or even ask for the customers age when buying a tarantula nor do they ask for parental consent (whereas you need either ID or a parent to handle a ball python)


Enforcement and policy may differ. The paperwork a buyer signs says that you have to be 18. If someone under 18 signs, they're lying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 17, 2016)

Thistles said:


> The paperwork a buyer signs says that you have to be 18. If someone under 18 signs, they're lying.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## grimmjowls (May 17, 2016)

Philth said:


> Be prepared for LLL to laugh in your face.


Yeaaah.... LLL is not going to care one lick.


----------



## Casey K (May 17, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> So Petco is now offering 25 species... all captive bred, announced today.
> 
> So what are your thoughts, rants, death threats, etc.?
> 
> ...


Buy as many as you can.  My experience with Petco is that they lack employees with the knowledge and experience to properly care for them.  The majority of the people they hire are often "afraid" of them.  The Tarantulas will be in much better hands with people like us.  So I vote go on a spending spree!!!


----------



## Casey K (May 17, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I'm already going to my local petco to do volunteer work to educate employees about these spiders, and be the guy who cares for them if possible, to ensure people don't mess this hobby up.


That's very awesome!!!  I give you your props because that is EXACTLY what Petco needs!  Not just Petco but many pet stores that offer Tarantulas, scorps, and centipedes....other Inverts.  It would be nice to have anyone volunteer to help educate.


----------



## Casey K (May 17, 2016)

EulersK said:


> This legitimately makes me worried. They're selling some nasty species, and don't even have the mindset to include proper names. I'd like to hope that they'll hire/train someone in these creatures, but I will be shocked if they do. A kid is going to want that beautiful orange P. murinus, a kid is going to get bit trying to handle it, and a kid will be sent to a hospital. The media will attack Petco for not properly training their associates, and then the rage will be directed towards the animals themselves. I might be blowing this out of proportion, but I'm quite scared of the consequences of this.
> 
> I'm not kidding about this at all. We should write letters to Petco, it's about all we can do. Not asking them to cease selling these creatures, but rather pleading them to do proper training. I know I'm going to, but unfortunately one person doesn't have much of a voice.


I agree.  It's like the whole thing with pit bulls and the media painting a horrible picture of the entire breed, itself all due to attacks from individual ones that were fought, abused, neglected, etc....once the media gets a hold of one or two bite reports (heaven forbid), that's EXACTLY what's going to happen with T's and pretty soon they will do what they do with pit bulls.  Anyone will be banned from selling/owning them in certain cities and certain states.  It's terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ao4649 (May 17, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Enforcement and policy may differ. The paperwork a buyer signs says that you have to be 18. If someone under 18 signs, they're lying.


if only there was a way of ensuring a persons age... perhaps a government issued photographic card, conveniently placed in the individuals wallet for identification... an id card, if you will

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Thistles (May 17, 2016)

ao4649 said:


> if only there was a way of ensuring a persons age... perhaps a government issued photographic card, conveniently placed in the individuals wallet for identification... an id card, if you will


Yeah, so like I said, policy and enforcement may differ. If someone wants to lie that's their business. I don't expect Petco to card every customer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 18, 2016)

@cold blood I anticipated you with "Homer" reference this time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gottarantulas (May 18, 2016)

Wait a minute! They're willing to sell OBTs and Pokies to kids (albeit in the company and with the permission of a parent that in all probability isn't versed in the various species of tarantulas, not realizing that their son or daughter will probably at some point try to handle said tarantula, putting said child in a compromised position) but won't sell mice (for the purpose of food) to grown adults because it violates their ethics policy. Hmmmmm!


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 18, 2016)

gottarantulas said:


> Wait a minute! They're willing to sell OBTs and Pokies to kids (albeit in the company and with the permission of a parent that in all probability isn't versed in the various species of tarantulas, not realizing that their son or daughter will probably at some point try to handle said tarantula, putting said child in a compromised position) but won't sell mice (for the purpose of food) to grown adults because it violates their ethics policy. Hmmmmm!


Please read through the thread. They said they would not be selling them after viper69, I, and many others spoke to Petco about this.


----------



## Thistles (May 18, 2016)

gottarantulas said:


> ...but won't sell mice (for the purpose of food) to grown adults because it violates their ethics policy. Hmmmmm!


That's PetSmart. Petco will sell live feeders.


----------



## ao4649 (May 19, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Yeah, so like I said, policy and enforcement may differ. If someone wants to lie that's their business. I don't expect Petco to card every customer.


you completely missed my point. im saying i DO expect petco to card every customer.


----------



## Thistles (May 19, 2016)

ao4649 said:


> you completely missed my point. im saying i DO expect petco to card every customer.


Yeah, I got that. I don't. It's their policy, not a law.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2016)

Thistles said:


> That's PetSmart. Petco will sell live feeders.



I bet Petsmart employees eat chicken and fish though!


----------



## Rogerpoco (May 19, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Please read through the thread. They said they would not be selling them after viper69, I, and many others spoke to Petco about this.


Seriously? That is amazing! It is nearly impossible to get through to large chains about their policies.
Was fine before,but that makes me very proud to be a member of this forum.
Good Job!


----------



## Thistles (May 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I bet Petsmart employees eat chicken and fish though!


I don't. PetSmart sells frozen rodents, though.


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2016)

Thistles said:


> I don't. PetSmart sells frozen rodents, though.


I don't understand their business practice of not selling live feeders. Do you know who or how it came about?


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2016)

Rogerpoco said:


> Seriously? That is amazing! It is nearly impossible to get through to large chains about their policies.
> Was fine before,but that makes me very proud to be a member of this forum.
> Good Job!


Yes seriously. I put myself in contact with Petco Corporate and had a discussion with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thistles (May 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I don't understand their business practice of not selling live feeders. Do you know who or how it came about?


Not really, no. They didn't carry snakes for a long time, but had frozen feeder rodents. Their mice and rats are all "fancy" and patterned and cost significantly more, but if someone wants to spend $7 on a feeder mouse, I figure that's their problem. I will say it's generally much safer for the snake to feed frozen, but there are some odd snakes that just won't take to thawed prey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AshLee (May 19, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Please read through the thread. They said they would not be selling them after viper69, I, and many others spoke to Petco about this.


I went through several pages but couldn't seem to locate the messages detailing this, I would have enjoyed reading over them. Either way, thank you very much for conveying the news and for your contribution.


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Not really, no. They didn't carry snakes for a long time, but had frozen feeder rodents. Their mice and rats are all "fancy" and patterned and cost significantly more, but if someone wants to spend $7 on a feeder mouse, I figure that's their problem. I will say it's generally much safer for the snake to feed frozen, but there are some odd snakes that just won't take to thawed prey.


I thought frozen would be great many years ago, esp the convenience of it and the PRICE! The first time I thawed out a mouse was my last. I only do pre-killed.


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2016)

AshLee said:


> I went through several pages but couldn't seem to locate the messages detailing this, I would have enjoyed reading over them. Either way, thank you very much for conveying the news and for your contribution.



Ash, look for my other thread on this, named something like Petco Call Update, you'll see all the details.


----------



## Thistles (May 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I thought frozen would be great many years ago, esp the convenience of it and the PRICE! The first time I thawed out a mouse was my last. I only do pre-killed.


Huh. I do frozen with no issues. Ah well.

@AshLee, there was another thread on this topic. It might be there.


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Huh. I do frozen with no issues.


It smelled like no other earthly thing after thawing out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AshLee (May 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Ash, look for my other thread on this, named something like Petco Call Update, you'll see all the details.





Thistles said:


> Huh. I do frozen with no issues. Ah well.
> 
> @AshLee, there was another thread on this topic. It might be there.


Kind thanks to both of you.



viper69 said:


> It smelled like no other earthly thing after thawing out.


How did you thaw it? Did you use warm water, just leave it sitting out, or something else? I would just let mine soak in warm water for a few minutes to thaw out, then I'd towel them off. There was never a smell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## parthicus (May 19, 2016)

I wander who the breeder or supplier is that would sell petco all of these tarantulas. I can just imagine now that a rep would be trying to sell a mysore ornamental as a first "friendly" tarantula to some poor kid. I do not think that they should carry old world species especially when alot of their tarantulas are wild caught, at least in my area. I believe that this may bring alot of negative attention towards the hobby. Just my two cents on the matter.


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2016)

AshLee said:


> Kind thanks to both of you.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you thaw it? Did you use warm water, just leave it sitting out, or something else? I would just let mine soak in warm water for a few minutes to thaw out, then I'd towel them off. There was never a smell.


I did what someone told me to do at the time: take frozen mouse, drop into ziplock back thaw in warm/hot water. After that one attempt, I moved onto pre-killed, much easier and faster to me.


----------



## parthicus (May 19, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Rather than rant here, rant to petco. Call, send emails, do everything to annoy them to the point where they will have to change.


I only wish it were that simple. At the end of the day, they will do what they want to do to increase profit margins and worship charts over the genuine care of the animals.


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2016)

parthicus said:


> I wander who the breeder or supplier is that would sell petco all of these tarantulas. I can just imagine now that a rep would be trying to sell a mysore ornamental as a first "friendly" tarantula to some poor kid. I do not think that they should carry old world species especially when alot of their tarantulas are wild caught, at least in my area. I believe that this may bring alot of negative attention towards the hobby. Just my two cents on the matter.


I see you are late to the party haha. Read here for your concerns mentioned above, this info is the result of my conference call with Petco corporate

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-conference-call-info.282783/


----------



## parthicus (May 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I see you are late to the party haha. Read here for your concerns mentioned above, this info is the result of my conference call with Petco corporate
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-conference-call-info.282783/


Oh lol, thank you for the link. I am very intrigued about what they had to say.


----------



## parthicus (May 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I see you are late to the party haha. Read here for your concerns mentioned above, this info is the result of my conference call with Petco corporate
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-conference-call-info.282783/


Your post was very informative. I personally hope that they include detailed care sheets for each of the tarantulas. I am still leaning towards them not selling the old world species, but I understand why they would want. I have to say though, I really appreciate the fact that they are taking the time to get feedback from people in the hobby, and conduct research into the care requirements of these T's. Hopefully through this venture, Petco will help educate many more people out there would would not know any better regardless.


----------



## viper69 (May 20, 2016)

parthicus said:


> Your post was very informative. I personally hope that they include detailed care sheets for each of the tarantulas. I am still leaning towards them not selling the old world species, but I understand why they would want. I have to say though, I really appreciate the fact that they are taking the time to get feedback from people in the hobby, and conduct research into the care requirements of these T's. Hopefully through this venture, Petco will help educate many more people out there would would not know any better regardless.


They are not selling OW Ts. After speaking with me they decided not to.

The care sheet issue is next trust me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 20, 2016)

They informed me aswell that all OW would be pulled from shelves and only stuff we and their supplier recommended that were NW would be supplied, and they'd be almost exclusively terrestrial.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## grimmjowls (May 20, 2016)

Can't expect people to go through 14+ pages plus numerous other threads regarding Petco and updates on their situation. Have a little patience. 

Either way, this is a step in the right direction, I suppose.


----------



## Jones0911 (May 20, 2016)

viper69 said:


> They are not selling OW Ts. After speaking with me they decided not to.
> 
> The care sheet issue is next trust me.


But is this all locations though???


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 30, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Maybe, just maybe, they'll hire staff members that are actually qualified and have years of expirence with husbandry to teach people about the speed, venom potency etc. it seems like a slim chance though
> 
> Just a thought though.


To be honest, the petco I went to had a qualified tarantula keeper. The only thing she dealt with in the store was T's. I went in there expecting, much like the others on this thread, to find some idiot who could tell the difference between a P. Muticus and a B. Vagans, but instead I found a well versed keeper of over 30 T's. I was glad enough with the service that I bought a B. Vagans sling and it is doing very well currently. I can only hope the other Petco stores are doing as well with their spiders as this one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 30, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> To be honest, the petco I went to had a qualified tarantula keeper. The only thing she dealt with in the store was T's. I went in there expecting, much like the others on this thread, to find some idiot who could tell the difference between a P. Muticus and a B. Vagans, but instead I found a well versed keeper of over 30 T's. I was glad enough with the service that I bought a B. Vagans sling and it is doing very well currently. I can only hope the other Petco stores are doing as well with their spiders as this one.


"Couldn't" tell the difference. My bad.


----------



## Walter1 (May 30, 2016)

One week ago, visited the nearby Petco I SC Pennsylvania. The Ts were in a locked glass cabinet. I asked to look at them to see which species they had. The guy told me that all were Brachpelma vagans.


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 30, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> One week ago, visited the nearby Petco I SC Pennsylvania. The Ts were in a locked glass cabinet. I asked to look at them to see which species they had. The guy told me that all were Brachpelma vagans.


S


Walter1 said:


> One week ago, visited the nearby Petco I SC Pennsylvania. The Ts were in a locked glass cabinet. I asked to look at them to see which species they had. The guy told me that all were Brachpelma vagans.


Interesting, I ran into the exact same situation. She said that is all they had sent her, and she had hoped for at least one other variety. She also said the last shipment was Haplopelma Lividum (Cobalt Blue). I had a good long conversation with her and was impressed by her knowledge. She may have been a volunteer, I never asked. They were locked in glass inside individual plastic containers. Im assuming that was your situation as well? Only two slings were there when I went. There was also a B. Smithi of medium size below in a seperate glass compartment.


----------



## Tar (May 30, 2016)

Here in the Philippines we don't really have Petco and or petsmart but I think that they should not sell ANY OW tarantulas to kids or inexperienced buyers, I mean come on what if a kid looked for a tarantula and asked their parents to buy it for him/her. Then the kid is most oftenly going to pick the brighter and more vibrant ones of course. For example what if the kid liked the poecilotherias and the baboons and decided to buy it,in about a month or two it would like to handle it and stuff and then boom the kid got tagged . Worst case scenario is ER and what if the kid is still young ? Petco/petsmart should really stop this or they should just hire employees who ACTUALLY now about T's.


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Tar said:


> Here in the Philippines we don't really have Petco and or petsmart but I think that they should not sell ANY OW tarantulas to kids or inexperienced buyers, I mean come on what if a kid looked for a tarantula and asked their parents to buy it for him/her. Then the kid is most oftenly going to pick the brighter and more vibrant ones of course. For example what if the kid liked the poecilotherias and the baboons and decided to buy it,in about a month or two it would like to handle it and stuff and then boom the kid got tagged . Worst case scenario is ER and what if the kid is still young ? Petco/petsmart should really stop this or they should just hire employees who ACTUALLY now about T's.


That was kind of my point, perhaps they DID hire someone who knew what they were doing, given I have not been to enough Petco stores to test all of their staff's knowledge.  The lady I spoke to said she would undoubtedly advise those who she did not feel had enough experience against buying the more challenging species. It would indeed be a tragedy if a kid was bitten due to the lack of knowledge of a better choice of T, but at the same time I would hope that the childs parent had enough sense to do research on whatever it was they were allowing their child to have. On top of that, a T is not a pet for a child. It is a pet for someone with enough life experience and research to make an educated decision, not a spontaneous buy. Don't you think?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 31, 2016)

Seriously guys, this was already resolved. No need to keep firing up about it.


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 31, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Seriously guys, this was already resolved. No need to keep firing up about it.


No firing up Haha, I'm sorry if it looked that way to you. Just simple discussion.


----------

